# Downloading php file on Commuter Thread



## BrumJim (1 Oct 2009)

Every time I try to open the Commuter thread, Google Chrome tries to download and run a .php file instead. I can look at all the other threads, and even an individual thread within Commuter ("Last Post"), but not the section itself.

Any idea how I can stop it doing that?


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

I suspect that the forum upgrade has buggered-up a lot of people's login in cookies.

Can you try this for me and let me know if it fixes it:

• Click the FAQ link in the navigation bar at the top.
• Search for _cookies_.
• Follow the instructions for deleting your cookie
• Log back in again and see if you can see it

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## BrumJim (1 Oct 2009)

No - sorry, still not sorted.
Works OK in Internet Explorer, though.


----------



## BrumJim (1 Oct 2009)

Sorted with some Chrome cleaning. Now all sparkly and works OK.

Looking forward to navigating with Google Alloy that doesn't need cleaning so much.....


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

If you access it from your drop down list from an entry you've previously typed, then the URL has changed.

i.e www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums is no good now, I need

www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/index.php

otherwise I get the same thing


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

Crackle said:


> If you access it from your drop down list from an entry you've previously typed, then the URL has changed.
> 
> i.e www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums is no good now, I need
> 
> ...



Someone else has reported this too - I'm still looking into the bugs.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

A techie has just done an update to the server - can those people who've had problems try again and let me know if everything is working okay now?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Oct 2009)

Try wiping your cache - Firefox seems to have all sorts of different versions running nowadays, but mine (at work, at home using Linux Firefox is in a different place) is Tools -> Options - Privacy - click 'Settings' and make sure Cache is checked. Get out of Firefox and get back in. Worked for me this morning (I clear cookies each day by default).


----------



## Crackle (1 Oct 2009)

Yes it's working but as I'd just cleared the cache I don't know whether it was the techie or the Cache.


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

The techie reverted the mime.types file to the one before the upgrade so hopefully that will sort all the "downloading" pages issues.

The rest should be down to just clearing cache and cookies - hopefully.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## punkypossum (1 Oct 2009)

Nope, cache cleared, cookies cleared and I still get the download message!


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

Okay, I'll look into it some more.

Can you tell me exactly what browser and what link you're clicking on when you get the error? _(sorry if you've already told me, but there's been quite a few similar reports.)_

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## punkypossum (1 Oct 2009)

I works when I go through internet explorer direct, but as soon as I go through AOL, which I believe sits on top of IE, I get the error messages...noo amount of cache and cookie clearing seems to solve it...

I've tried the old link in my favourites, the new link posted by crackle and just about every link thrown up on google - the only one that works is cycle cafe...


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

I've just made a change to the web server, can you let me know if that's had any effect - working at all in AOL now?

Cheers,
Shaun 

(Bugger, just seen the time - need to get off to pub. I'll check-in via my mobile on the way there.)


----------



## JamesAC (1 Oct 2009)

Still having problems.
Running Iceweasel (aka Firefox) on Debian Linux.

I can use the Forum Jump utility to move from place to place, but hyperlinks do not work.

I have exited and cleared the cache.

Cheers


----------



## Shaun (1 Oct 2009)

Okay, I'll have a look later (well, maybe, depends on how much beer I have )

If I don't get chance I'll call in the techies again tomorrow morning


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Okay, I've tweaked the server a bit more ... any good?


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

Same problem on the new posts link I'm afraid Shaun.

Tried using log out, then new posts, tried using log out, clearing cookies, then new posts, both with same result.


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Okay, I've made another change - can you see if it works now please?

Thanks,
Shaun 

(_There's something else I want to try too, but we'll see what happens with this tweak first_.)


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

Sorry Shaun, still trying to download search.php for me.

Did the same thing as before (i.e. tried logout first, then logout and clearing cookies).


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Okay, I've forced the forum software to add no-cache headers to every page.

Can you try again for me please.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

Still the same, sorry Shaun.

Is it just a Firefox thing?

URL is displaying as http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/search.php?do=getnew if that helps.


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Not sure really. It's an odd one.

If _everyone_ was having the same problem, then I'd be looking at the server upgrade. But they're not.

If it was the same _link_ in the forums that everyone had a problem with, then I'd be looking at vBulletin to see what may be causing it. But it's not.

Different people are having the same problem (_php files are being offered for download instead of displaying in the browser_) with different browsers, and different links.

The fact that most of the site it working for those who are having this particular problem, is even more perplexing.

It'll keep chipping away it.

Cheers,
Shaun 

PS. Thanks for testing it with me, the feedback helps.


----------



## BrumJim (2 Oct 2009)

On Google Chrome, I cleaned it using the following options:
"Clear download history" - had done that already, so don't think this made the difference
"Empty the Cache" - no idea what this really means. The words make sense, its just the application to the browser.
"Delete Cookies" - can't have made any difference, as I had already done this.
"Clear saved form data" - could be this that did it. Or the cache one.

After this the downloading php problem disappeared.


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks Jim - that may help some people. 

I'm leaning towards it being a browser issue, but I'm not really sure about the specifics of what could cure it.

I'll do some more digging on the browser front and see if I can come up with anything.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## John the Monkey (2 Oct 2009)

Shaun - now working!

Steps in Firefox;

1) Log out using link at top of page.

2) In Firefox "Tools" menu;
i) Choose Clear Recent History
ii) Select "Today" as clearance timescale

3) In Firefox "Tools" menu (again);
i) Select "Options"
ii) In "Privacy" tab choose "Cookies"
iii) Find entry for cyclechat.co.uk
iv) Delete all cookies under that entry

4) Log in again

5) New posts now works!

Seems to be a browser history thing rather than a cookies thing, ime.


----------



## Shaun (2 Oct 2009)

Thanks John, that'll hopefully help a few people.

I've added both yours and Jim's fixes into the global announcement in the hope it will help others.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2009)

I've also noticed a problem with some of the blog posts too, so it could be a page encoding issue, or some PHP setting that needs adjustment.

I'll look at this some more next week. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (3 Oct 2009)

Yes, there's definitely something not working properly - but these server thingys can be complicated little buggers, so it may be a few days before I can pin the problem down and cure it.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## JamesAC (4 Oct 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Shaun - now working!
> 
> Steps in Firefox;
> 
> ...



+1 .. that sorted it for me, too.


----------



## Shaun (5 Oct 2009)

User76 and anyone else who is still having the "Download" page problem - could you please save the file and email it to me (webmaster@cyclechat.co.uk).

I want to see what the contents of the file are in case there is something in the PHP of the page that needs adjusting at this end.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (6 Oct 2009)

Thanks to one member I've seen the content of the PHP file being offered for download, and the very first thing I noticed was that the version matched the previous version _before_ the forum software upgrade.

This means it's not the CC server that is causing the issue; it's either a web browser issue, or an ISP caching issue.

With particular reference to AOL, it only seems to be a problem if you use the AOL branded browser. If you connect to AOL, but then use the standard desktop version of IE it works okay.

I don't know if this is the case for other people who are experiencing problems as I've only had one emailed PHP file, but if it is the main cause then I assume that ISP's will update their web-cache at fairly regular intervals and the problem will eventually go away as the cached copy of the PHP files are replaced with the latest versions.

If you are still experiencing problems with a "download" where you should be seeing a forum page, _please_ email me the PHP file so I can see if there are any other additional problems that need looking at.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## punkypossum (6 Oct 2009)

Lol, thanks Shaun - I shall wait for it to go away then!  Glad that php file made sense to you, it certainly didn't to me!


----------



## punkypossum (9 Oct 2009)

Just an update - it's fixed itself!


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2009)

User76 said:


> Nope, mine hasn't



Any chance you could download the file and email it to me please?

webmaster@cyclechat.co.uk

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2009)

User76 said:


> I did, I was the one who e-mailed it you!!!!!!



Ah, sorry, I hadn't realised.


----------



## punkypossum (10 Oct 2009)

It was me that emailed it!!! Don't take all my credit maggot!   Mine is broken again by the way - yesterday must have been a fluke!


----------



## Shaun (10 Oct 2009)

punkypossum said:


> It was me that emailed it!!! Don't take all my credit maggot!   Mine is broken again by the way - yesterday must have been a fluke!



Erm, User76 sent me one too ...


----------



## punkypossum (13 Oct 2009)

Yeah, I think it is - hoping to get rid of aol soon (although it's supposed to be a nightmare to uninstall), till then, I'll just stick to the cafe link...


----------



## punkypossum (15 Oct 2009)

Same here - it all works fine if I use IE, if I use AOL I have to go in through cycle-cafe instead of cyclechat...


----------

